# Chrome Dragon - Emerald Guitars



## Dean Little (Sep 10, 2009)

A friend recently emailed some images of his latest work of art and thought I would share in this post. This was done by Emerald Guitars out of Ireland. They custom build high end guitars for high profile clients all over the world.
HARD Lifestyle: Instrument Services


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2009)

That is fucking beautiful. I bet it sounds like crap, but it looks great.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 10, 2009)

thats not a guitar its art
fuck having that as a guitar


----------



## Zahs (Sep 10, 2009)

ummmmmm.... thats insane!


----------



## Dean Little (Sep 10, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> That is fucking beautiful. I bet it sounds like crap, but it looks great.




Actually this is from Emerald Guitars, you should check them out. These are some of the most high tech and high quality guitars on the planet. His acoustics are even made out of carbon fiber. He has manufactured special custom guitars for Steve Vai, Joe Satriani and others for several years.

Emerald Guitars - Welcome to the Frontpage


----------

